# Goat Coughing/Spitting up foamy stuff



## jay13 (Apr 12, 2009)

I just got my two yearling alpine goats several weeks back and I noticed that one of them is coughing/spitting up when I feed her on the milking stand. Right now they are not in milk, but am catching up on things like hoof trimming (they needed it badly) and getting them used to being "fondled." Next spring they will be FF and I want them at least accustomed to the whole process. 

Anyway, one of my goats spits up and shakes her head flinging phlegm and whatever it is she is munching on when she gets up set and sometime for no apparent reason at all. Lately I have been giving them a handful or two of BOSS while they are on the stand as a reward for standing nicely and to keep them occupied. What might this be? They have free choice hay available,and loose mineral along with a mineral block (they seem to prefer the loose mineral). What might this be? Any suggestions on treatment? Everything else (as far as I can tell) is normal and it is only a problem with the one doe, not the other. Thank you for your help. 

Jay


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Is she coughing when this happens? I notice that when mine choke or get something stuck they cough and when they choke they fling foam....she may have something stuck in her throat, could be anything even a shell from the BOSS.


----------



## K-Ro (Oct 14, 2007)

Like Liz said it could be anything, I have noticed that when mine choke/foam it is usually from pelleted feed though, especially the little ones.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

is that the only time they get a grain type feed? If so she could be eating it to fast. Try putting some rocks in the feeder dish so she has to eat slower


----------

